# The eyecolorpill is depressing



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

From 7.25 PSL Übermensch with infinite jb appeal to average chadlite. The worst thing is that 95% brown eyed people have a much darker and less vibrant brown.
@Amnesia


----------



## ChristianChad (Jan 5, 2022)

Don't care


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 5, 2022)

He dont look much better and barely anyone have light eyes .

Normal blue eyes aren't light eyes


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Jan 5, 2022)

not for everyone. Look at how much hexum looks better with brown eyes:


----------



## Frank Jack (Jan 5, 2022)

Looks better with brown.


----------



## mortis (Jan 5, 2022)

jfl at all the coping deathnics with muh poopy eyes light colored eyes are superior period.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Jan 5, 2022)

blue eyes is always better and a bigger flex adds contrast too and can distract from many other flaws imagine if i had blue eyes jfl bloated in first pic was 2 weeks ago 4 lbs heavier and in 2nd was yesterday


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 5, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> not for everyone. Look at how much *hexum looks better with brown eyes:*
> View attachment 1478463



imagine coping this hard

@germanlooks


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 5, 2022)

mortis said:


> jfl at all the coping deathnics with muh poopy eyes light colored eyes are superior period.


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Umbra (Jan 5, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> blue eyes is always better and a bigger flex adds contrast too and can distract from many other flaws imagine if i had blue eyes jfl bloated in first pic was 2 weeks ago 4 lbs heavier and in 2nd was yesterday


Show ignored content


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 5, 2022)

His philtrum is garbage either way


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 5, 2022)

the only way I can have light color eyes, is shooting a whole red light therapy lamp against my face






because even under sunlight my eyes are full black


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> the only way I can have light color eyes, is shooting a whole red light therapy lamp against my face
> 
> View attachment 1478522
> 
> ...


Jfl at users who think that black eyes look "intimidating". You need to be almost flawless to be chad if you have brown eyes.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 5, 2022)

Btw as a disclaimer eye color never really makes one look ugly, the guy u linked barely descends. 0.25 psl at most but he looks a lot more interesting to look at and striking.

Also brown eyes with vibrant limbal rings don't look bad, it's the rly dark brown eyes that are rly subhuman.


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> Jfl at users who think that black eyes look "intimidating". You need to be almost flawless to be chad if you have brown eyes.


Cope


----------



## BrownBoy (Jan 5, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> not for everyone. Look at how much hexum looks better with brown eyes:
> View attachment 1478463


for ethnics, light eyes are a halo majority of the time


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Jan 5, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> the only way I can have light color eyes, is shooting a whole red light therapy lamp against my face
> 
> View attachment 1478522
> 
> ...


Curtain hair doesn't suit you.


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 5, 2022)

Jeffrey Epstein said:


> Curtain hair doesn't suit you.



I wanted to try extreme long curtain and it sucked, now I keep the short middle part curtains again


----------



## Preston (Jan 5, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> not for everyone. Look at how much hexum looks better with brown eyes:
> View attachment 1478463


Hexum would still be a chad with fucking purple eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> Btw as a disclaimer eye color never really makes one look ugly, the guy u linked barely descends. 0.25 psl at most but he looks a lot more interesting to look at and striking.
> 
> Also brown eyes with vibrant limbal rings don't look bad, it's the rly dark brown eyes that are rly subhuman.


Tbh he descends by 1-1.5 PSL. Keep in my mind that I gave him an uncommon light brown. Most people have a brown that looks bad even in sunlight. Only a small percentage have a light brown that looks good.


----------



## Aesthetica (Jan 5, 2022)

Looks about the same but yeah in many cases light eyes halo


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jan 5, 2022)

Preston said:


> Hexum would still be a chad with fucking purple eyes.


I just found a pic of him where the quality makes it looks like the eyes are slightly purple


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 5, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> I just found a pic of him where the quality makes it looks like the eyes are slightly purple
> View attachment 1478560


purple eyes are a giga halo doesnt matter if it looks bad or not


----------



## Ryan (Jan 5, 2022)

most brutal example


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Jan 5, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> blue eyes is always better and a bigger flex adds contrast too and can distract from many other flaws imagine if i had blue eyes jfl bloated in first pic was 2 weeks ago 4 lbs heavier and in 2nd was yesterday



what a faggot lol


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 5, 2022)

Most of the colored eyes are not bright.


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 5, 2022)

Ryan said:


> View attachment 1478568
> View attachment 1478569
> 
> most brutal example


He actually looks better with darker eye color.


----------



## .👽. (Jan 5, 2022)

now put on light blue eyes on some curry bug eyes then you will see that eye color is not important


----------



## Ryan (Jan 5, 2022)

Freshkebab said:


> He actually looks better with darker eye color.


he would never be a multi billionare moddel if he had brown eyes


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 5, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> Btw as a disclaimer eye color never really makes one look ugly, the guy u linked barely descends. 0.25 psl at most but he looks a lot more interesting to look at and striking.
> 
> Also brown eyes with vibrant limbal rings don't look bad, it's the rly dark brown eyes that are rly subhuman.


 Many girls actually like brown eyes because you cannot stare at their soul. They feel mysteries to them. If you have bright eyes. You can see their eyes getting bigger if they react.


----------



## Deleted member 14918 (Jan 5, 2022)

Big brown eyes look hot on women


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 5, 2022)

Freshkebab said:


> Many girls actually like brown eyes because you cannot stare at their soul. They feel mysteries to them. If you have bright eyes. You can see their eyes getting bigger if they react.


Stop coping u fucking kebab vendor

light eyes on males >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> brown


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Jan 5, 2022)

They’re important but niggas here over exaggerating everything


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 5, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> Stop coping u fucking kebab vendor
> 
> light eyes on males >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> brown


just google it.. You will surprised how many women like brown eyes.


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 5, 2022)

Freshkebab said:


> Many girls actually like brown eyes because you cannot stare at their soul. They feel mysteries to them. If you have bright eyes. You can see their eyes getting bigger if they react.


putting a shit-brown sauce in your kebabs will be a great marketing strategy


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 5, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> putting a shit-brown sauce in your kebabs will be a great marketing strategy


Trust me. Im not saying colored eyes are ugly. Im saying that there are audience for brown eyes. Mostly Only people that hate browns eyes are people that have brown eyes and ethnic countries where colored eyes are rare.


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

Blue eyes are genetically much more common in males than in females:










Gender is a major factor explaining discrepancies in eye colour prediction based on HERC2/OCA2 genotype and the IrisPlex model - PubMed


In recent years, several studies have greatly increased our understanding of the genetic basis underlying human eye colour variation. A large percentage of the eye colour diversity present in humans can already be genetically explained, so much so that different DNA-based eye colour prediction...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






_When comparing similar eye colour genetic profiles, *females tend, as a whole, to have darker eyes than males (and, conversely, males lighter than females).* These results are also corroborated by the revision and meta-analysis of data from previously published eye colour genetic studies in several Caucasian populations, which significantly support the fact that *males are more likely to have blue eyes than females, while females tend to show higher frequencies of green and brown eyes than males."*_




-----


Over 90% of U.S. Presidents have been blue eyed:






The Blue-eyed Edge in the Oval Office


George Washington, whose birthday we celebrate today, was famous for his steely blue eyes. We know this thanks to the many portraits that Ch...




elephantsinthebluegrass.blogspot.com





..._ *in all of U.S. history, only five presidents had brown eyes* – John Quincy Adams, Andrew Johnson, Chester A. Arthur, LBJ and Nixon. All the rest were clearly described with blue, grey, or hazel eyes.

Two of our three presidents who faced serious impeachment proceedings (Andrew Johnson and Richard Nixon) were among our brown-eyed minority. The other three brownies (John Quincy Adams, Chester A. Arthur, and Lyndon Johnson) all hoped to win an additional term as president but failed to do, falling victim to bitter political critics and rivals_.

According to the above link, Hillary Clinton, former US presidential candidate, actually changed her eye color from hazel to blue.



-------





And what about sports? Well, NFL quarterbacks are unusually blue eyed:


_As important to an NFL quarterback as arm strength or height, speed or intelligence, is the one characteristic that is largely ignored by the sporting community. *A quarterback must have blue eyes.*"

Intrigued, I did a little research with the help of Google and NFL.com, and it turns out that *over 80% of Superbowls have been won by Quarterback with blue eyes, a ratio of over 4 to 1.* What’s more, of the twenty-three modern era quarterbacks in the NFL Hall of Fame, twenty-one have light colored eyes. That is not a misprint. *That is over 90%. If you were to include guaranteed first ballot HOFer’s Peyton Manning, Bret Favre and Tom Brady, it climbs to an astounding twenty four of twenty six.* (In 2014, no quarterbacks were voted as HOF semifinalist; however, of the six quarterbacks eligible, only sky blue-eyed Phil Simms has won a Superbowl, setting a record for completion percentage in the game and winning the Superbowl MVP award).

Only two Hall of Fame quarterbacks have brown eyes, Warren Moon and Otto Graham. For any coach in the NFL (or vegas bookie), this should be a stunning revelation. According to a New York Times article by Douglas Belkin, blue eyes make up less than twenty percent of the people born in the U.S. today, about 1 in 6. Even when you concede the fact that racism played a large part in the earlier days of the NFL (and some would say even now), and therefore use only statics from the population of Caucasian Americans for comparison, *blue eyes are still only found at a rate of approximately 34%, or 1 in 3.*_


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 5, 2022)

WHAT DID i SAY! Men might not see dark eyes appealing but Women have different taste. 

*Dr Alexander Lapa says dark eyes have historically been more attractive in men*














The most attractive eye colours on dating apps revealed


The research, conducted by UK contact lens supplier Lenstore, was carried out by creating profiles for a male and female model on Bumble, Tinder and Hinge.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 5, 2022)

Freshkebab said:


> WHAT DID i SAY! Men might not see dark eyes appealing but Women have different taste.
> 
> *Dr Alexander Lapa says dark eyes have historically been more attractive in men*
> 
> ...


I dont wanna see this shit, it's cope

fuck all the research, I care about what the cute foids on tiktok say and they all like colored eyes.

If they say "muh brown eyes look good" then it's probably some extremely aesthetic anomaly like chico or ramirez or some other light skin mulatto whos like 6 psl


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> View attachment 1478445
> View attachment 1478444
> 
> From 7.25 PSL Übermensch with infinite jb appeal to average chadlite. The worst thing is that 95% brown eyed people have a much darker and less vibrant brown.
> @Amnesia


The eye color pill is over rated. If your eye color is bad then just wear contacts. Its' not that hard.


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 5, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> I dont wanna see this shit, it's cope
> 
> fuck all the research, I care about what the cute foids on tiktok say and they all like colored eyes.
> 
> If they say "muh brown eyes look good" then it's probably some extremely aesthetic anomaly like chico or ramirez or some other light skin mulatto whos like 6 psl


They already look good.. There are brown eyed tiktoker that are also getting reactions. In the end eyeshape is more important than eye color..


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 5, 2022)

Freshkebab said:


> They already look good.. There are brown eyed tiktoker that are also getting reactions. In the end eyeshape is more important than eye color..


@germanlooks too much cope.


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 5, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> @germanlooks too much cope.


This guy is currently one of most famous Eboy


----------



## Deleted member 15601 (Jan 5, 2022)

mortis said:


> jfl at all the coping deathnics with muh poopy eyes light colored eyes are superior period.


Nobody is coping. People have their own opinions about things. deal with it


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

Freshkebab said:


> They already look good.. There are brown eyed tiktoker that are also getting reactions. In the end eyeshape is more important than eye color..





siegram186 said:


> Nobody is coping. People have their own opinions about things. deal with it




^ Copes. The Lenstore "study" (actually, not a study, just a rumor) is fake and the data clearly shows that blue eyes are better on men.


----------



## Deleted member 15601 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> ^ Copes. The Lenstore "study" (actually, not a study, just a rumor) is fake and the data clearly shows that blue eyes are better on men.


what data?


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Jan 5, 2022)

colored eyes don't do jack shit when ur boneless like me tbh


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

siegram186 said:


> what data?




Blue eyes are genetically much more common in males than in females:










Gender is a major factor explaining discrepancies in eye colour prediction based on HERC2/OCA2 genotype and the IrisPlex model - PubMed


In recent years, several studies have greatly increased our understanding of the genetic basis underlying human eye colour variation. A large percentage of the eye colour diversity present in humans can already be genetically explained, so much so that different DNA-based eye colour prediction...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






_When comparing similar eye colour genetic profiles, *females tend, as a whole, to have darker eyes than males (and, conversely, males lighter than females).* These results are also corroborated by the revision and meta-analysis of data from previously published eye colour genetic studies in several Caucasian populations, which significantly support the fact that *males are more likely to have blue eyes than females, while females tend to show higher frequencies of green and brown eyes than males."*_




-----


Over 90% of U.S. Presidents have been blue eyed:






The Blue-eyed Edge in the Oval Office


George Washington, whose birthday we celebrate today, was famous for his steely blue eyes. We know this thanks to the many portraits that Ch...




elephantsinthebluegrass.blogspot.com





..._ *in all of U.S. history, only five presidents had brown eyes*__– John Quincy Adams, Andrew Johnson, Chester A. Arthur, LBJ and Nixon. All the rest were clearly described with blue, grey, or hazel eyes.

Two of our three presidents who faced serious impeachment proceedings (Andrew Johnson and Richard Nixon) were among our brown-eyed minority. The other three brownies (John Quincy Adams, Chester A. Arthur, and Lyndon Johnson) all hoped to win an additional term as president but failed to do, falling victim to bitter political critics and rivals_.

According to the above link, Hillary Clinton, former US presidential candidate, actually changed her eye color from hazel to blue.



-------





And what about sports? Well, NFL quarterbacks are unusually blue eyed:


_As important to an NFL quarterback as arm strength or height, speed or intelligence, is the one characteristic that is largely ignored by the sporting community. *A quarterback must have blue eyes.*"

Intrigued, I did a little research with the help of Google and NFL.com, and it turns out that *over 80% of Superbowls have been won by Quarterback with blue eyes, a ratio of over 4 to 1.* What’s more, of the twenty-three modern era quarterbacks in the NFL Hall of Fame, twenty-one have light colored eyes. That is not a misprint. *That is over 90%. If you were to include guaranteed first ballot HOFer’s Peyton Manning, Bret Favre and Tom Brady, it climbs to an astounding twenty four of twenty six.* (In 2014, no quarterbacks were voted as HOF semifinalist; however, of the six quarterbacks eligible, only sky blue-eyed Phil Simms has won a Superbowl, setting a record for completion percentage in the game and winning the Superbowl MVP award).

Only two Hall of Fame quarterbacks have brown eyes, Warren Moon and Otto Graham. For any coach in the NFL (or vegas bookie), this should be a stunning revelation. According to a New York Times article by Douglas Belkin, blue eyes make up less than twenty percent of the people born in the U.S. today, about 1 in 6. Even when you concede the fact that racism played a large part in the earlier days of the NFL (and some would say even now), and therefore use only statics from the population of Caucasian Americans for comparison, *blue eyes are still only found at a rate of approximately 34%, or 1 in 3.*_


----------



## Buci (Jan 5, 2022)

mortis said:


> jfl at all the coping deathnics with muh poopy eyes light colored eyes are superior period.


idiot take, the eye color pill is literallly the most retarded on this site


----------



## Buci (Jan 5, 2022)

Ryan said:


> View attachment 1478568
> View attachment 1478569
> 
> most brutal example


his personality changed, but his looks didnt, stop with this schizo shit. Also, those are full on black eyes, not hazel or brown, who the fuck has black eyes


----------



## Frank Jack (Jan 5, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> I dont wanna see this shit, it's cope
> 
> fuck all the research, I care about what the cute foids on tiktok say and they all like colored eyes.
> 
> If they say "muh brown eyes look good" then it's probably some extremely aesthetic anomaly like chico or ramirez or some other light skin mulatto whos like 6 psl


Cope. The biggest tiktok Chad (Vinnie) has brown eyes. Most women date/marry and procreate with men with brown eyes. Most women with light eyes only fuck with brown eyed men.


----------



## Deleted member 15601 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Blue eyes are genetically much more common in males than in females:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of this shows that women prefer men with blue eyes over brown eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 15601 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Blue eyes are genetically much more common in males than in females:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Study Suggests Women Are More Attracted To Men With Brown Eyes Than With Blue. Wait—What?


Science now says this man, Ian Somerhalder, is unattractive. Well, sort of.




www.glamour.com





> Study Suggests *Women Are More Attracted To Men With Brown Eyes Than With Blue*


----------



## mortis (Jan 5, 2022)

Buci said:


> idiot take, the eye color pill is literallly the most retarded on this site





siegram186 said:


> Nobody is coping. People have their own opinions about things. deal with it


coping ethnics cought in 8k
attractiveness is objective, your feelings or opinion wouldn't change it tbh. put 2 attractive guys in a stage where one has light eyes and another has black, out of 100 woman all 100 would choose the colored one and the dark eye gl guy would sent to rope.
i live in ethnicland and if you have colored eyes here, your smv is 100 times higher than others, and in places like eu or where most have colored eyes you have to have light/blue eyes to be considered human.


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

siegram186 said:


> None of this shows that women prefer men with blue eyes over brown eyes.



It shows that blue eyes have been preferred by selection on men, and thst dominant men are more likely to be blue eyed.

Quarterbacks are the most desired football players, btw.


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> @germanlooks too much cope.


I don’t get why the people here get so sensitive and defensive when it comes to eye color.
The fact that light and colored eyes mog brown eyes is one of the rare things even bluepilled normies acknowledge on a daily basis.

Everyone with brown eyes ascends with green, blue or hazel eyes.
And everyone with blue, green or hazel eyes descends with brown eyes.


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

siegram186 said:


> Study Suggests Women Are More Attracted To Men With Brown Eyes Than With Blue. Wait—What?
> 
> 
> Science now says this man, Ian Somerhalder, is unattractive. Well, sort of.
> ...





More coping ethnic bullshit from non-sources.

There is nothing in that link that says women prefer blue eyes, no study was ever published saying that, and the sole study in the link has been contradicted by its own authors -- it failed publication. In the follow-up study, blue eye men were found to be more dominant-looking.








DO DOMINANT-LOOKING MALES HAVE BROWN EYES? A FURTHER INVESTIGATION OF THE ROLE OF IRIS COLOUR FOR DOMINANCE PERCEPTION on JSTOR


ABSTRACT: The eyes represent a conspicuous facial element of unique appearance; they play an important role in signalling and communication within many animal s...




www.jstor.org






"Controlling for sample and location, we showed that there is no statistically significant relationship between eye colour and perceived dominance: Prague (P = 0.822), Ústí nad Labem (P = 0.778), and Tartu (P = 0.565). *These negative results thus contradict the previous study, wherein males with brown eyes were perceived as more dominant than males with blue eyes.* In this study we consider the possible local-specific differences and confounding random factors which might be responsible for the previous positive results on an association between eye colour and the perception of dominance."


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

siegram186 said:


> Nobody is coping. People have their own opinions about things. deal with it


Reputation: 0


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> Most women date/marry and procreate with men with brown eyes


Weird then that the majority of the best looking men on earth who are swarmed over by women the most have all colored eyes:

Cavill, Hemsworth, Meeks, Pitt, DiCaprio, Gandy, Drago, Hexum, Bomer, Holloway...etc just to name a few.


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

Ideal male and female faces selected by 200 volunteers: the male face is blue eyed, the female face is brown eyed










The most beautiful faces have reveal a lot about our prejudices


Scientists have found the most beautiful faces in the world - according to a study of 200 people. But the one thing they have in common reveals more about us




www.mirror.co.uk














"*Male*: *Oval-shaped, blue eyes:* 0.46 distance apart from eye centres


*Female*: *Almond-shaped, brown eyes*: 0.48* distance apart from eye centres, each is 0.23 width"


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> I don’t get why the people here get so sensitive and defensive when it comes to eye color.
> The fact that light and colored eyes mog brown eyes is one of the rare things even bluepilled normies acknowledge on a daily basis.
> 
> Everyone with brown eyes ascends with green, blue or hazel eyes.
> And everyone with blue, green or hazel eyes descends with brown eyes.


Those who say that brown looks better in some people or some bs like that are always shit eyed people trying to cope with the fact that light, vibrant eyes look better on every animal species. 

I would do anything for having light eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Ideal male and female faces selected hy volunteers: the male face is blue eyed, the female face is brown eyed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYONE descends with brown eyes, just accept it


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> EVERYONE descends with brown eyes, just accept it




Not women. The abundance of legit, peer reviewed, published scientific evidence suggests that women actually ascend with brown eyes. They're more feminine.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Not women. The abundance of legit, peer reviewed, published scientific evidence suggests that women actually ascend with brown eyes. They're more feminine.


I will morph some women when I'm at home to debunk this. All the best looking female models have light eyes. Accept our inferiority


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

The amount of cope in this thread is astonishing.

Blue, green and hazel eyes mog brown eyes.
That’s a fact so just accept it.

It doesn’t matter if you heard a girl saying that she prefers brown eyes because:
1) never listen to what girls say
2) even if she actually tells the truth she is part of a minority because the vast majority prefers colored and light eyes
3) even though she prefers brown eyes she still will find light colored eyes more striking

Yes shape matters more than color but this isn’t the discussion.
If you have two eye areas which have the exact same shape the one with the colored/light eyes mogs objectively.


----------



## Deleted member 17031 (Jan 5, 2022)

Eye color doesn't matter that much on men, it's all in eyebrows / eyelashes tickness and darkness, eyes shape, and iris shine and transparency





Most of blue eyes , you don't even notice them in real life, cause they are souless, and don't shine without their selfie tiktok filter and phone light. 
Also avoid having lazy eyes expression, hunter or stoic eyes.


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Not women. The abundance of legit, peer reviewed, published scientific evidence suggests that women actually ascend with brown eyes. They're more feminine.


That’s not true.
Brown eyes on women are much less of a failo than on men but they aren’t ideal for women.

Ideal for women are colored eyes which aren’t too light.

When it comes to eye color I don’t trust any studies tbh because it’s just common sense that colored and lighter eyes in general boost the Attractiveness of a person.
Just for appeal eye color on women isn’t that important but when it comes to looking aesthetic and striking they absolutely need colored or/and light eyes


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Kenshiro said:


> Eye color doesn't matter that much on men, it's all in eyebrows / eyelashes tickness and darkness, eyes shape, and iris shine and transparency


Major cope.
Especially on men it matters even more.

And yea all the other shit you listed matters as well but not more than eye color.


Kenshiro said:


>


you can see it on this picture.
Despite the massive UEE it’s a good eye area but nobody irl would say you have nice eyes.
Why? Because of the dark brown eye color.
They look boring.


Kenshiro said:


> Most of blue eyes , you don't even notice them in real life, cause they are souless, and don't shine without their selfie tiktok filter and phone light.


this is the biggest cope I have ever heard


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> The amount of cope in this thread is astonishing.
> 
> Blue, green and hazel eyes mog brown eyes.
> That’s a fact so just accept it.
> ...


I disagree with number 2. The people who say that they prefer brown eyes, usually say it because they saw a person with good eye shape or long lashes. Objectively light eyes look better on everyone. It's only subjective if we're talking about top tier colors like light green or blue.


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> That’s not true.
> Brown eyes on women are much less of a failo than on men but they aren’t ideal for women.
> 
> Ideal for women are colored eyes which aren’t too light.
> ...



It doesn't make sense that blue eyes boost women's attractiveness, because blue eyes are objectively more masculine and create an appearance that is more becoming of a man than a woman.


Blue eyes are too striking and angry looking for women. Brown eyes are softer and warmer. That's why they're more common on men and why the legit research supports a brown eyed female ideal.


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> I disagree with number 2. The people who say that they prefer brown eyes, usually say it because they saw a person with good eye shape or long lashes. Objectively light eyes look better on everyone. It's only subjective if we're talking about top tier colors like light green or blue.




If it's "objective" cite a single published, peer reviewed study saying that women look better with blue eyes. You can't do it. They're also more common in men, and more rare in women, again supporting an evolutionary mechanism that was biased against blue eyed women. Sexual selection has clearly favored blue eyed males and dark eyed females.


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> It doesn't make sense that blue eyes boost women's attractiveness, because blue eyes are objectively more masculine and create an appearance that is more becoming of a man than a woman.
> 
> 
> Blue eyes are too striking and angry looking for women. Brown eyes are softer and warmer. That's why they're more common on men and why the legit research supports a brown eyed female ideal.


But did the study only include blue and brown eyes or also green and hazel eyes?
And what exact shade they used? Really light or just medium colored eyes?

I agree that blue eyes look more masc especially when they are really light because they look cold and this is an more attractive attribute on men than on women.

But green or hazel eyes don’t look cold but basically are the upgraded and better version of brown eyes so I don’t see why brown eyes would be more ideal on women than hazel or green eyes


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> But did the study only include blue and brown eyes or also green and hazel eyes?
> And what exact shade they used? Really light or just medium colored eyes?
> 
> I agree that blue eyes look more masc especially when they are really light because they look cold and this is an more attractive attribute on men than on women.
> ...



Green eyes are fucking disgusting on women. They look putrid and similar to wild animals.

The female ideal was brown eyed in this study:

The most beautiful faces have reveal a lot about our prejudices​Scientists have found the most beautiful faces in the world - according to a study of 200 people. But the one thing they have in common reveals more about us



www.mirror.co.uk










"*Male*: *Oval-shaped, blue eyes:* 0.46 distance apart from eye centres


*Female*: *Almond-shaped, brown eyes*: 0.48* distance apart from eye centres, each is 0.23 width


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

Women need to have "deep" black and brown coloring. The lightened effect makes women look like they are unfecund and lacking in estrogen.


High estrogen vs low estrogen (left) facial composites:









Hormone levels predict attractiveness of women


Women with higher levels of oestrogen are perceived as more healthy, feminine and facially attractive, new research reveals




www.newscientist.com













Low estrogen face clearly has lighter more "green" eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 17031 (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Major cope.
> Especially on men it matters even more.
> 
> And yea all the other shit you listed matters as well but not more than eye color.
> ...



People tell me more than just "nice eyes", they literally tell me I have sharingan or I look like anime characters like lelouch with geass, my phone can't take all details and I took this photo fast with bad angle and bad light and I slept 5 hours last night. I don't like to brag about my eyes cause this is not something I got by myself and effort, it's just genetic but trust me, my brown eyes literally have super power, like people start shivering when I approach them with my eyes, everyone contemplate them in public transport, I guess that's not my covid mask or my thin shitty hair that they are contemplating. What is UEE ?

But yeah, blue or green eyes with this shine, this transparency, thick eyebrows and eyelashs would certainly be better but I have NEVER seen them, even white models have shitty tasteless blue eyes. the 3-4 shinning eyes I saw during 20 years in existence was hazel or brown.


----------



## Deleted member 15601 (Jan 5, 2022)

mortis said:


> coping ethnics cought in 8k
> attractiveness is objective, your feelings or opinion wouldn't change it tbh. put 2 attractive guys in a stage where one has light eyes and another has black, out of 100 woman all 100 would choose the colored one and the dark eye gl guy would sent to rope.
> i live in ethnicland and if you have colored eyes here, your smv is 100 times higher than others, and in places like eu or where most have colored eyes you have to have light/blue eyes to be considered human.


brown eyed chad > over blue eyed normie anyday


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

Kenshiro said:


> People tell me more than just "nice eyes", they literally tell me I have sharingan or I look like anime characters like lelouch with geass, my phone can't take all details and I took this photo fast with bad angle and bad light and I slept 5 hours last night. I don't like to brag about my eyes cause this is not something I got by myself and effort, it's just genetic but trust me, my brown eyes literally have super power, like people start shivering when I approach them with my eyes, everyone contemplate them in public transport, I guess that's not my covid mask or my thin shitty hair that they are contemplating. What is UEE ?
> 
> But yeah, blue or green eyes with this shine, this transparency, thick eyebrows and eyelashs would certainly be better but I have NEVER seen them, even white models have shitty tasteless blue eyes. the 3-4 shinning eyes I saw during 20 years in existence was hazel or brown.




Lol @ this cope
Lol @ riding public transport


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Kenshiro said:


> Eye color doesn't matter that much on men, it's all in eyebrows / eyelashes tickness and darkness, eyes shape, and iris shine and transparency
> View attachment 1478894
> 
> 
> ...


Brutal you have good lashes but the color is so subhuman. You would look 100x better with light eyes


----------



## Deleted member 15601 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> More coping ethnic bullshit from non-sources.
> 
> There is nothing in that link that says women prefer blue eyes, no study was ever published saying that, and the sole study in the link has been contradicted by its own authors -- it failed publication. In the follow-up study, blue eye men were found to be more dominant-looking.
> 
> ...


"There is nothing in that link that says women prefer blue eyes"

youre right. nothing in the link says women prefer blue eyes over brown eyes. thx for proving my point. The study I provided says women prefer brown eyes over blue eyes. an actual study. cry about it


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

siegram186 said:


> brown eyed chad > over blue eyed normie anyday


60 iq logic


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

siegram186 said:


> brown eyed chad > over blue eyed normie anyday




If that were the case I would expect there to be more brown eyed presidents, brown eyed quarterbacks, etc.


Instead it would seem there is something about having brown eyes as a male that makes it physiologically more difficult to be Chad.


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Green eyes are fucking disgusting on women. They look putrid










jfl at this cope
@Biiyo03 @AscendingHero @Amnesia @Preston 


Detona said:


> The female ideal was brown eyed in this study:
> 
> The most beautiful faces have reveal a lot about our prejudices​Scientists have found the most beautiful faces in the world - according to a study of 200 people. But the one thing they have in common reveals more about us
> 
> ...


The problem is that you don’t understand one important thing:
Those studies only analyze attractiveness based on certain factors. 
But they ignore the fact that light or colored eyes make a person more striking and outstanding looking which also boosts attractiveness in a different way.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1478926
> View attachment 1478933
> 
> jfl at this cope
> ...


coping 2 strong


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

siegram186 said:


> "There is nothing in that link that says women prefer blue eyes"
> 
> youre right. nothing in the link says women prefer blue eyes over brown eyes. thx for proving my point. The study I provided says women prefer brown eyes over blue eyes. an actual study. cry about it




Simple typo, lol @ the immaturity of this little brown eyed faggot.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

siegram186 said:


> "There is nothing in that link that says women prefer blue eyes"
> 
> youre right. nothing in the link says women prefer blue eyes over brown eyes. thx for proving my point. The study I provided says women prefer brown eyes over blue eyes. an actual study. cry about it


"I like your brown eyes" - said no one ever.
You'll always have shit eyes


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1478926
> View attachment 1478933
> 
> jfl at this cope
> ...



ngl when i wore ocean blue ocntacts that increase the size of my iris i ascended .5 psl


----------



## Deleted member 15601 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> If that were the case I would expect there to be more brown eyed presidents, brown eyed quarterbacks, etc.
> 
> 
> Instead it would seem there is something about having brown eyes as a male that makes it physiologically more difficult to be Chad.


Its all coincidental my man.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Green eyes are fucking disgusting on women. They look putrid and similar to wild animals.
> 
> The female ideal was brown eyed in this study:
> 
> ...


Explain why do all the best looking women have blue eyes


----------



## Deleted member 15601 (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> "I like your brown eyes" - said no one ever.
> You'll always have shit eyes


Nobody says "I like ur blue eyes" either.


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1478926
> View attachment 1478933
> 
> jfl at this cope
> ...




You green eyed "woman" looks like a transsexual.


You are literally making shit up. That study I quoted used 200 volunteers to make a composite image of beautiful males and females using pictures of famous celebrities. The beautiful male composite happened to be blue eyed, and the beautiful female composite happened to be brown eyed. Ergo, more brown eyed women were selected as beautiful, and more blue eyed men were selected as handsome.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

siegram186 said:


> Nobody says "I like ur blue eyes" either.



@germanlooks @AscendingHero @Amnesia @mortis @Preston


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> Explain why do all the best looking women have blue eyes




They don't. They tend to have brown eyes:


The most beautiful faces have reveal a lot about our prejudices Scientists have found the most beautiful faces in the world - according to a study of 200 people. But the one thing they have in common reveals more about us www.mirror.co.uk 


"Male: Oval-shaped, blue eyes: 0.46 distance apart from eye centres 



Female: Almond-shaped, brown eyes: 0.48* distance apart from eye centres, each is 0.23 width











Hormone levels predict attractiveness of women


Women with higher levels of oestrogen are perceived as more healthy, feminine and facially attractive, new research reveals




www.newscientist.com


----------



## Deleted member 15601 (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> @germanlooks @AscendingHero @Amnesia @mortis @Preston


IDC how many of these incels u tag. get a life my man.


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Kenshiro said:


> People tell me more than just "nice eyes", they literally tell me I have sharingan or I look like anime characters like lelouch with geass, my phone can't take all details and I took this photo fast with bad angle and bad light and I slept 5 hours last night


Nigga stop the cope.
Your eyelashes and eyebrows are great yes I give you that but I highly doubt that you get complimented that often on your eyes.


Kenshiro said:


> I don't like to brag about my eyes cause this is not something I got by myself and effort, it's just genetic but trust me, *my brown eyes literally have super power, like people start shivering when I approach them with my eyes, *everyone contemplate them in public









Kenshiro said:


> But yeah, blue or green eyes with this shine, this transparency, thick eyebrows and eyelashs would certainly be better but I have NEVER seen them, even white models have shitty tasteless blue eyes. the 3-4 shinning eyes I saw during 20 years in existence was hazel or brown.


Here Elias de Poot eyes area mogs yours to oblivion not only because of the better shape etc but also because he has green eyes


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> They don't. They tend to have brown eyes:
> 
> 
> The most beautiful faces have reveal a lot about our prejudices Scientists have found the most beautiful faces in the world - according to a study of 200 people. But the one thing they have in common reveals more about us www.mirror.co.uk
> ...


I asked why do the best looking female models have light eyes, you linked me a study that has nothing to do with the question


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> I asked why do the best looking female models have light eyes, you linked me a study that has nothing to do with the question




Again, moron. Read the link. The most beautiful female models have brown eyes:


The most beautiful faces have reveal a lot about our prejudices​Scientists have found the most beautiful faces in the world - according to a study of 200 people. But the one thing they have in common reveals more about us



www.mirror.co.uk










"*Male*: *Oval-shaped, blue eyes:* 0.46 distance apart from eye centres


*Female*: *Almond-shaped, brown eyes*: 0.48* distance apart from eye centres, each is 0.23 width


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

siegram186 said:


> IDC how many of these incels u tag. get a life my man.


Accept it


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> You green eyed "woman" looks like a transsexual.


You seem to be gay if you call this neotenous looking girl a transsexual.




Detona said:


> You are literally making shit up. That study I quoted used 200 volunteers to make a composite image of beautiful males and females using pictures of famous celebrities. The beautiful male composite happened to be blue eyed, and the beautiful female composite happened to be brown eyed. Ergo, more brown eyed women were selected as beautiful, and more blue eyed men were selected as handsome.


Yes cool story but that doesn’t matter because in real life only the women with colored and light eyes get complimented on their eyes.

You can also find studies which „prove“ that bald men are attractive.
Studies are mostly cope when it comes to looks especially on a topic like eye color.

And the fact that the study only included blue and brown eyes shows that it’s useless anyways. Because green and hazel eyes fog on women more than brown eyes


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Again, moron. Read the link. The most beautiful women have brown eyes.
> 
> 
> The most beautiful faces have reveal a lot about our prejudices​Scientists have found the most beautiful faces in the world - according to a study of 200 people. But the one thing they have in common reveals more about us
> ...


Moron? I asked one thing and you linked the same study, trying to look high iq. There are studies saying that short men have more sexual success. Does that mean that being short is ideal? No.

I'll repeat the question
Why do all the best looking female celebrities like Taylor Hills, Doutzen Kroes, Barbara Palvin, Jennifer Aniston, Angelina Jolie, Kristina Pimenova have light eyes?


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> You seem to be gay if you call this neotenous looking girl a transsexual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She is not neotenous but gerontomorphic and masculine. Her shoulders and jawlinelook like she uses steroids.


And more importantly her eyes look like puke.



Again, that study used 200 people to identify attractive women for a composite image. Apparently few green eyed women were identified, because the female composite is brown eyed and not green. Ergo, green eyed women are not particularly attractive.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> You seem to be gay if you call this neotenous looking girl a transsexual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He thinks he's high IQ because he links a study


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> Moron? I asked one thing and you linked the same study, trying to look high iq. There are studies saying that short men have more sexual success. Does that mean that being short is ideal? No.
> 
> I'll repeat the question
> Why do all the best looking female celebrities like Taylor Hills, Doutzen Kroes, Barbara Palvin, Jennifer Aniston, Angelina Jolie, Kristina Pimenova have light eyes?





Again, the majority of best looking female models have brown eyes, which is why the female model composite in that study turned out brown eyed and not blue eyed. Blue eyed women are evidently not popular in beauty contests.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Again, the majority of best looking female models have brown eyes, which is why the female model composite in that study turned out brown eyed and not blue eyed. Blue eyed women are evidently not popular in beauty contests.


Maybe it's because brown eyed people are 80% of human population?
And I asked about why the BEST LOOKING ones have light eyes


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> Maybe it's because brown eyed people are 80% of human population?
> And I asked about why the BEST LOOKING ones have light eyes



The female models in this study were identified as "best looking" (most beautiful).


I noticed that *the male composite turned out blue eyed,* shattering your cope that the female was brown eyed because brown eyes are more common.


Daily reminder that brown eyed women are the most beautiful:

-----------
The most beautiful faces have reveal a lot about our prejudices​Scientists have found the most beautiful faces in the world - according to a study of 200 people. But the one thing they have in common reveals more about us




www.mirror.co.uk










*Male*: *Oval-shaped, blue eyes:* 0.46 distance apart from eye centres


*Female*: *Almond-shaped, brown eyes*: 0.48* distance apart from eye centres, each is 0.23 width

----------


----------



## mortis (Jan 5, 2022)

siegram186 said:


> brown eyed chad > over blue eyed normie anyday


yeah,i choose the right one too. but ballou would look even better if he had light eyes


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> View attachment 1478445
> View attachment 1478444
> 
> From 7.25 PSL Übermensch with infinite jb appeal to average chadlite. The worst thing is that 95% brown eyed people have a much darker and less vibrant brown.
> @Amnesia


Holy shit this site is autistic


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> The female models in this study were identified as "best looking" (most beautiful).
> 
> 
> I noticed the male composite turned out blue eyed, shattering your cope that it's because brown eyes are more common.
> ...


Jfl at you posting the same study over and over without answering the question. There's a study saying that George Clooney has the perfect male face.

Irl experience is what matters. Every person I know irl who has light eyes brags about it, and receives tons of compliments


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

mortis said:


> yeah,i choose the right one too. but ballou would look even better if he had light eyes
> View attachment 1478998
> View attachment 1478999
> 
> ...


Ballou would be unmoggable with light eyes


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> Jfl at you posting the same study over and over without answering the question. There's a study saying that George Clooney has the perfect male face.
> 
> Irl experience is what matters. Every person I know irl who has light eyes brags about it, and receives tons of compliments




If your "experience" (cope) mattered, the study would reflect your "experience". It doesn't. The study says what the other studies say: blue eyes are a massive failo on women.


Instead your experience is the pathetic copout of a basement dwelling incel who can't cite a single piece of published research that says blue eyed women look better than brown.

In my experience, blue eyed women are basically autistic, clumsy, unsightly incels who get outshone by show-stopping brown eyed women.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Holy shit this site is autistic


If you had light eyes you would be fucking prime women instead of rotting.


----------



## Deleted member 15601 (Jan 5, 2022)

mortis said:


> yeah,i choose the right one too. but ballou would look even better if he had light eyes
> View attachment 1478998
> View attachment 1478999
> 
> ...


depends on the person.


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> She is not neotenous but gerontomorphic and masculine. Her neck looks like she uses steroids.







Jfl take your meds.
This is as neotenous as it gets:
Big eyes with large irises, small upturned nose etc.













Detona said:


> Again, that study used 200 people to identify attractive women for a composite image. Apparently few green eyed women were identified, because the female composite is brown eyed and not green. Ergo, green eyed women are not particularly attractive.


This whole study has one big flaw I just saw

_The study commissioned by Samsung and conducted by Dr. Chris Solomon from the University of Kent, surveyed 100 volunteers in the UK. 

*He asked them to choose celebrities they found attractive* and then merged the most attractive face parts of celebrities together with e-fit tech._

I thought the 200 people had to choose between the exact Faces with just the difference in the eye color.
But as it seems they should choose the celebrity they found the most attractive.
And this makes the whole conclusion that brown eyes are more attractive on women invalid.
Because there is no evidence that the men who chose the brown eyed female celebrities over the blue eyed female celebrities did this based on their eye color.
@TioJohn


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> If you had light eyes you would be fucking prime women instead of rotting


my looks have nothing to do with me being on this site as I have said multiple times.


----------



## mortis (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> Ballou woulde be unmoggable with light eyea


ballou has insane appeal already , but with light eyes he would be a hypnotizing god.


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 5, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> my looks have nothing to do with me being on this site as I have said multiple times.


Cope


----------



## mortis (Jan 5, 2022)

siegram186 said:


> depends on the person.


show someone who look better with dark eyes


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> If your "experience" (cope) mattered, the study would reflect your "experience". It doesn't. The study says what the other studies say: blue eyes are a massive failo on women.
> 
> 
> Instead your experience is the pathetic copout of a basement dwelling incel who can't cite a single piece of published research that says blue eyed women look better than brown.
> ...


Some studies say that short and bald men are more attractive. Do short and bald men have more dating success irl?


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1479012
> 
> Jfl take your meds.
> This is as neotenous as it gets:
> ...





Big eyes are not neotenous, and she has a wide, unelegant nigger nose. Not to mention a man face and Hulk Hogan shoulders.


She looks like Michael Biehn in The Terminator. That "girl" looks like a grown man.







Again I am awaiting your explanation as to why the female composite turned out brown eyed instead of green or blue. There were plenty of blue and green eyed models to choose from, but the female composite turned out brown (unlike the male composite which was blue eyed).


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> Some studies say that short and bald men are more attractive. Do short and bald men have more dating success irl?




Source?


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> my looks have nothing to do with me being on this site as I have said multiple times.


Gigantic cope. If you were taller with a 6 PSL face you woudn't be here. But you're 6'0 with an average face


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> Gigantic cope. If you were taller with a 6 PSL face you woudn't be here. But you're 6'0 with an average face


Nope, theres chads on here.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 5, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 1478519


Holy shit this is brutal:







Looks like a typical masc boomer I would see at the gym.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> _ and it turns out that *over 80% of Superbowls have been won by Quarterback with blue eyes, a ratio of over 4 to 1.* What’s more, of the twenty-three modern era quarterbacks in the NFL Hall of Fame, twenty-one have light colored eyes. That is not a misprint. *That is over 90%. If you were to include guaranteed first ballot HOFer’s Peyton Manning, Bret Favre and Tom Brady, it climbs to an astounding twenty four of twenty six.* (_





Detona said:


> _. Even when you concede the fact that racism played a large part in the earlier days of the NFL (and some would say even now), and therefore use only statics from the population of Caucasian Americans for comparison, *blue eyes are still only found at a rate of approximately 34%, or 1 in 3.*_



only on blackpilled fora. 

good research though


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Big eyes are not neotenius and she has a large, wide nigger nose.


Big eyes are one of the biggest neotenous traits.


Detona said:


> She looks like Michael Biehn in The Terminator. Thst bitch looks like a man.


And you are a homosexual as it seems


Detona said:


> There were plenty of blue and green eyed models to choose from, but the female composite turned out brown (unlike the male composite which was blue eyed).


You confuse correlation with causation.

The outcome of the study doesn’t prove that brown eyes are more attractive on women because the men had multiple different women to choose from but the problem was that these different women did not only share a difference in their eye color but also in their overall face.

So that the majority of men chose brown eyed women could be because they just found the Brown eyes women more attractive overall (not because of their eye color)

If you want to prove that brown eyes are more attractive on women you need to use the exact same face of a woman and only change her eye color and then let the people of the study choose between those options.


----------



## Deleted member 15601 (Jan 5, 2022)

mortis said:


> show someone who look better with dark eyes


many people do


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Source?


I've seen some studies saying that

@LooksOverAll linked a study saying that short men have more dating success. I need to research more to find all the studies. These are some studies I found rn
https://newspunch.com/science-bald-men-attractive-women/


https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/beauty/according-to-science-this-is-the-worlds-most-handsome-man/news-story/4977501b7d7fa55206bd5528787b4c69


Science is good but it's not always right


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Big eyes are one of the biggest neotenous traits.
> 
> And you are a homosexual as it seems
> 
> You confuse correlation with causation.




Again, large eyes are not neotenous. Babies are born with tiny, small eyes (often with epicsnthic folds) and large eyes were never considered in Stephen Jay Gould's theory of neoteny.

The only homosexual here is you, presenting trans women who look like male movie stars as attractive females.




> The outcome of the study doesn’t prove that brown eyes are more attractive on women because the men had multiple different women to choose from but the problem was that these different women did not only share a difference in their eye color but also in their overall face.
> 
> So that the majority of men chose brown eyed women could be because they just found the Brown eyes women more attractive overall (not because of their eye color)
> 
> If you want to prove that brown eyes are more attractive on women you need to use the exact same face of a woman and only change her eye color and then let the people of the study choose between those options.




One of the most haphazardly assembled and clumsy copes of all time.


Dude, just face it. Brown eyed women look better.


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> I've seen some studies saying that
> 
> @LooksOverAll linked a study saying that short men have more dating success. I need to research more to find all the studies. These are some studies I found rn
> https://newspunch.com/science-bald-men-attractive-women/
> ...





There is literally nothing in those links (one of them satire) that says anything about studies sugesting bald or short men are more attractive.

What I'm providing you is an actual peer-reviewed, published study (with link in article) that demonstrated a preference for brown eyed females. Full stop.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Nope, theres chads on here.


The chads here were ugly before ascending. If you were taller and better looking you would receive much more validation before finding this forum so you wouldn't care about your looks.


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Again, large eyes are not neotenous. Babies are born with tiny, small eyes (often with epicsnthic folds) and large eyes were never considered in Stephen Jay Gould's theory of neoteny.


Yes they are.
Also you are just telling bullshit here.
Babies definitely have larger eyes in relation to adults. Maybe not right after birth but in the first years of their life which matters more.





Eye Size And Neoteny


All children are born with a small nose, round chubby cheeks, soft skin, big eyes that are set low on their faces, and a big round face. We call these features



bodylanguageproject.com






Detona said:


> The only homosexual here is you, presenting trans women who look like male movie stars as attractive females.


I stop arguing with you about this because you are just wrong


Detona said:


> One of the most haphazardly assembled and clumsy copes of all time.


Brutal how I destroyed your study and you can’t cope anymore.

also even if the study didn’t had this flaw I just pointed out it would be still worthless without seeing the celebrities they chose as options.

if you put Fransisco Lachowski next to some blue eyed male models I can tell you for sure that most females will still pick Lachowski just because he is more attractive. Not because of his eye color


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> There is literally nothing in those links (one of them satire) that says anything about studies sugesting bald or short men are more attractive.
> 
> What I'm providing you is an actual peer-reviewed, published study (with link in article) that demonstrated a preference for brown eyed females. Full stop.


I know the studies I linked are shit because I found them rn. As I said before, when I'll be at home I will morph some light eyed women so you can see how they descend with brown eyes. 

Can you post a pic of the most attractive women in your opinion?


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Yes they are.
> Also you are just telling bullshit here.
> Babies definitely have larger eyes in relation to adults. Maybe not right after birth but in the first years of their life which matters more.



No dummy, they are smaller. And often marked by epicanthal folds. 




germanlooks said:


> Eye Size And Neoteny
> 
> 
> All children are born with a small nose, round chubby cheeks, soft skin, big eyes that are set low on their faces, and a big round face. We call these features
> ...



"Bodylanguageproject.org" is not a source. I only deal in legit sources not trash blogs, personal fetish websites, Aznientity copers, etc. 




germanlooks said:


> Brutal how I destroyed your study and you can’t cope anymore.



You didn't destroy shit. Still waiting for an explanation for why people find brown eyed women more atractive, on average...




germanlooks said:


> also even if the study didn’t had this flaw I just pointed out it would be still worthless without seeing the celebrities they chose as options.
> 
> if you put Fransisco Lachowski next to some blue eyed male models I can tell you for sure that most females will still pick Lachowski just because he is more attractive. Not because of his eye color



Again, this does nothing the change the fact that *on average, people rated the brown eyed women as more attractive.* To the extent that the prototypically beautiful female face is brown eyed.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> The female models in this study were identified as "best looking" (most beautiful).
> 
> 
> I noticed that *the male composite turned out blue eyed,* shattering your cope that the female was brown eyed because brown eyes are more common.
> ...


stop quoting this shit study u subhuman

brown eyes on men or women are subhuman trash, literal garbage. light eyes mog


I have dark brown eyes, never once in my 30 years of living did i get a single compliemtn on my eyes. I now wear blue contacts and non stop compliments on how pretty my eyes are, how stunning they are, etc


----------



## Deleted member 17031 (Jan 5, 2022)

Blue eyes incel fantasies :





reality, insipid souless blue eyes no one notice irl withtout phone light and tiktok filter :


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> I know the studies I linked are shit because I found them rn. As I said before, when I'll be at home I will morph some light eyed women so you can see how they descend with brown eyes.
> 
> Can you post a pic of the most attractive women in your opinion?


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> stop quoting this shit study u subhuman
> 
> brown eyes on men or women are subhuman trash, literal garbage. light eyes mog
> 
> ...




Because you are male.


If you were female, however, brown eyes would have helped you.

Blue and green eyed women feel the same way you do, btw.


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

Kenshiro said:


> Blue eyes incel fantasies :
> View attachment 1479078
> 
> 
> ...





*posts pictures of a green eyed oldcel and two of hollywood's biggest stars standing in front of a giant blue wall that obscures their blue eyes*

Seriously, you guys gotta start putting more effort in to your copes.


----------



## gamma (Jan 5, 2022)

I have brown eyes and I'm aware that blue eyes mog brown


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


>


@TioJohn @Biiyo03 @Preston @AscendingHero 

Jfl I can’t breath because of laughing
This retard calls this girl a tranny:







And proceeds to post a real tranny as example for a girl he finds attractive:


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> @TioJohn @Biiyo03 @Preston @AscendingHero
> 
> Jfl I can’t breath because of laughing
> This retard calls this girl a tranny:
> ...





White woman cope.

Your dyke looks like Michel Biehn, and is a craggy, man-jowled, busted up nobody.


My girl is Yu Kashii, an international actress who German scientists have said that she has the most symmetrical, feminine face on the planet.

Anyone can see that she femm mogs your nigger-nosed fake blonde.


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> White woman cope.
> 
> Your dyke looks like Michel Biehn, and is a craggy, man-jowled, busted up nobody.
> 
> ...


You are a coping ricecel who tries to defend his ethnicity.

I don’t give a shit if some scientists said that her face is the most symmetrical and feminine face on the planter.
Even if this claim was true it still wouldn’t matter because she is Asian and Asian women are per se less attractive than white women.
And she isn’t even an that attractive Asian woman. I have seen much better looking ones.

There are also scientist who say that Robert Patterson is the most attractive man which is bullshit as well.


Detona said:


> Anyone can see that she femm mogs your nigger-nosed fake blonde.


she looks like a man next to the blonde girl


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> You are a coping ricecel who tries to defend his ethnicity.
> 
> I don’t give a shit if some scientists said that her face is the most symmetrical and feminine face on the planter.
> Even if this claim was true it still wouldn’t matter because she is Asian and Asian women are per se less attractive than white women.
> ...




Fucking cope. I am not a ricecel, you are a coping white woman.


Let's see what blond women have been saying about themselves.



https://kjonnsforskning.no/en/2015/09/blond-sexy-and-immigrant




"According to Lundström there is much focus on whiteness in Singapore. Ads for skin whitening products are common, and whiteness is the ideal. *But the ideal of beauty is not a white, blond western woman. 

“Western women were ranked below the Chinese in the racial hierarchy.* The western whiteness is not as posh as the Singaporean, Chinese whiteness,” says Lundström.

Swedish women in the US were very preoccupied with American men, whereas the Swedish women in Singapore were not the least interested in Asian men. They focused on their Swedish husbands. Asian women, on the other hand, represented a possible rival, since Swedish men found Asian women attractive.

* “The Swedish women in Singapore were almost desexualised. They felt less feminine,” says Lundström."*




‐---------------








APA PsycNet







psycnet.apa.org






"Marriages between White men and Asian women are over twice as frequent as those between White women and Asian men. Recent research has proposed that this imbalance may be explained by the finding that, on average, White men are perceived as more attractive than Asian men, *and Asian women are perceived as more attractive than White women, possibly because Asian faces are perceived as more feminine than White faces.

These findings suggest that White faces are perceived as more masculine than Asian faces.* (PsycINFO Database Record (c) 2019 APA, all rights reserved)"


------------------









It's a bitter harvest for white women... Particularly blonde.


----------



## LooksDeficiency (Jan 5, 2022)

I saw a pic of me when I was a baby and the eye color was 10x more vibrant

I got scammed


----------



## Xangsane (Jan 5, 2022)

Freshkebab said:


> just google it.. You will surprised how many women like brown eyes.


Virtue signals me


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> No dummy, they are smaller. And often marked by epicanthal folds.


They aren’t smaller. I don’t know if you are blind but babies have proportional bigger looking eyes than adults.




But I guess you are talking about Asian babies because you are a ricecel yourself:









Detona said:


> "Bodylanguageproject.org" is not a source. I only deal in legit sources not trash blogs, personal fetish websites, Aznientity copers, etc.


Tbh I don’t even need to post a study for this because it’s common sense that big eyes are neotenous.
That’s why Cosplayer girls use make up to make their eyes appear larger and also in animation movies, Comics etc. characters who are supposed to appear cute have larger eyes.
This Comic girl looks cute and young because of her huge eyes in comparison to the rest of the face. If large eyes wouldn’t be neotenous then explains why the artist gave this girl overly large eyes?




But anyways here is a study even though it’s not even needed:





Neoteny - an overview | ScienceDirect Topics







www.sciencedirect.com




_Facial Sexual Dimorphism_​_Some early theorizing on facial attractiveness suggested that there was a preference for neotenyor ‘babyfaceness’, defined as those features that tend to elicit a nurturant response. Neotenous features were said to be particularly important for women’s facial attractiveness: women with baby-like features (*such as large, widely spaced eyes *and a small nose and chin) were judged to be the most attractive in cross-cultural studies._


Detona said:


> You didn't destroy shit. Still waiting for an explanation for why people find brown eyed women more atractive, on average...


People don’t find brown eyed women more attractive on average.
Based on the study you posted you can’t come to this conclusion since I already explained multiple times that they also factored in other facial parts.

So it might be just coincidence that more brown eyed women got chosen more.
Maybe because their faces were overall more attractive than the faces of the other women.

To come to the conclusion that people find brown eyed women more attractive on average you would need to do a different study where only one female face exists but with different eye colors.


Detona said:


> “Western women were ranked below the Chinese in the racial hierarchy







Your browser is not able to display this video.




Sure buddy.
If that was the case then explains why Asian women get surgeries to look more like western women whereas western women don’t get surgeries to look more Asian.
And also explain why literally 99% of non Asian guys prefers white women over Asian women


----------



## Xangsane (Jan 5, 2022)

Buci said:


> his personality changed, but his looks didnt, stop with this schizo shit. Also, those are full on black eyes, not hazel or brown, who the fuck has black eyes


asian people


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> They aren’t smaller. I don’t know if you are blind but babies have proportional bigger looking eyes than adults.
> View attachment 1479121
> 
> But I guess you are talking about Asian babies because you are a ricecel yourself:
> ...


You destroyed him


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> You destroyed him


He is easily in the top 3 of retards I argued with on this site.

Claims that Asian women are more attractive than western women


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> He is easily in the top 3 of retards I argued with on this site.
> 
> Claims that Asian women are more attractive than western women


At least he tries to sound high iq.
Jfl imagine thinking that brown eyes are better on women, that asian women fog european women and that blonde women are more masculine


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> They aren’t smaller. I don’t know if you are blind but babies have proportional bigger looking eyes than adults.
> View attachment 1479121
> 
> But I guess you are talking about Asian babies because you are a ricecel yourself:
> ...



Cherry selected pictures. Epicanthic folds are common in Caucasian infants.



germanlooks said:


> Tbh I don’t even need to post a study for this because it’s common sense that big eyes are neotenous.
> That’s why Cosplayer girls use make up to make their eyes appear larger and also in animation movies, Comics etc. characters who are supposed to appear cute have larger eyes.



Again, false.



germanlooks said:


> This Comic girl looks cute and young because of her huge eyes in comparison to the rest of the face. If large eyes wouldn’t be neotenous then explains why the artist gave this girl overly large eyes?




Does not look cute, gargoylic.



germanlooks said:


> But anyways here is a study even though it’s not even needed:




That is not a study but a quote from "The Encyclopedia of Human Body Image" which is a non-source.




germanlooks said:


> People don’t find brown eyed women more attractive on average.
> Based on the study you posted you can’t come to this conclusion since I already explained multiple times that they also factored in other facial parts.





Again, literally quoting the study:






The most beautiful faces have reveal a lot about our prejudices​Scientists have found the most beautiful faces in the world - according to a study of 200 people. But the one thing they have in common reveals more about us




www.mirror.co.uk










*Male*: *Oval-shaped, blue eyes:* 0.46 distance apart from eye centres


*Female*: *Almond-shaped, brown eyes*: 0.48* distance apart from eye centres, each is 0.23 width





germanlooks said:


> So it might be just coincidence that more brown eyed women got chosen more.
> Maybe because their faces were overall more attractive than the faces of the other women.




Dummy, do you not realize how hard you are coping?


If brown eyed women are more likely to be selected, that means brown ehed women are more attractive than blue eyed women.



> To come to the conclusion that people find brown eyed women more attractive on average you would need to do a different study where only one female face exists but with different eye colors.



No dummy, all you have to do is see which women are selected more. That's brown eyed women. 



> View attachment 1479156
> 
> Sure buddy.
> If that was the case then explains why Asian women get surgeries to look more like western women whereas western women don’t get surgeries to look more Asian.
> And also explain why literally 99% of non Asian guys prefers white women over Asian women




Fucking pathetic cope. It's white women who get surgery to look more Asian, and numerous studies confirm that white men prefer Asian women (and half Asian women) over white women.


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> At least he tries to sound high iq.
> Jfl imagine thinking that brown eyes are better on women, that asian women fog european women and that blonde women are more masculine




Now imagine trying to vehemently deny multiple peer-reviewed studies confirming all of that. 


Sucks to be you.


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> He is easily in the top 3 of retards I argued with on this site.
> 
> Claims that Asian women are more attractive than western women




I didn't claim that. Multiple studies did, however.

Got an opinion as to why the studies are indicating the exact opposite of what you claim to believe? Can you show me a single study saying that white women are more attractive than Asian?


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Fucking pathetic cope. It's white women who get surgery to look more Asian, and numerous studies confirm that white men prefer Asian women (and half Asian women) over white women.


@germanlooks


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

Lol @ pretending to laugh when you are seething and crying.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Lol @ pretending to laugh when you are seething and crying.


 There's no point on arguing with someone who thinks that asian women are better looking/more femenine than white women. You're in a blackpilled forum


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> There's no point on arguing with someone who thinks that asian women are better looking/more femenine than white women. You're in a blackpilled forum



If you were blackpilled you would be accepting the consensus from multiple researchers that Asian women are perceived as more feminine and attractive than white women.

So in fact, you are bluepilled. Pathetically so.


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Cherry selected pictures. Epicanthic folds are common in Caucasian infants.


Not cherrypicked.
Atleast in Caucasian baby’s the eyes are larger in relation to the rest of the face in comparison to adults.


Detona said:


> Again, false


it literally is right.
You argue against straight facts.
And once again: if it wasn’t true than why are big eyes used in comics etc to make a character appear cuter?


Detona said:


> Does not look cute, gargoylic.


They look cute. And she looks more cute with large eyes than with small eyes. Fact.
Funny how you disagree on everything I say just because you are hurt.


Detona said:


> That is not a study but a quote from "The Encyclopedia of Human Body Image" which is a non-source.


it is a source


Detona said:


> Again, literally quoting the study


I won’t repeat myself again but you still confuse correlation and causation


Detona said:


> If brown eyed women are more likely to be selected, that means brown ehed women are more attractive than blue eyed women.


causation and correlation.

If women would choose more short men in study over tall men does this mean that short men are more attractive? No. It just means that the short men had better looking faces.


Detona said:


> No dummy, all you have to do is see which women are selected more. That's brown eyed women.


wrong.


Detona said:


> Fucking pathetic cope. It's white women who get surgery to look more Asian, and numerous studies confirm that white men prefer Asian women (and half Asian women) over white women


literally wrong.
Asian women get surgeries to remove their rice eyes


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> I didn't claim that. Multiple studies did, however.


You literally are schizophrenic.

In the study you posted about eye color it says that:


_Race is a bigger deal in dating and attraction than we like to think _​_It's often brushed under the carpet, but race is a bigger deal in attraction than people might like to think. 

Data from dating apps is an interesting way to reveal prejudices, unconscious or otherwise. 

Stats from OkCupid and Tinder, two of the biggest dating apps at the moment, seems to confirm the fact that we are prejudiced in favour of white people when we date.

Ok Cupid found that all races, except black men and women, consistently rate white women and men higher than other races._


And now you claim with a different study that Asian women are more attractive.
You contradict yourself.
Over for your peanut sized brain.


Detona said:


> Got an opinion as to why the studies are indicating the exact opposite of what you claim to believe? Can you show me a single study saying that white women are more attractive than Asian?


Literally the study about eye color you posted.
Fucking retard jfl


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> If you were blackpilled you would be accepting the consensus from multiple researchers that Asian women are perceived as more feminine and attractive than white women.
> 
> So in fact, you are bluepilled. Pathetically so.
















There's not a single asian woman that fogs the women I posted


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Not cherrypicked.
> Atleast in Caucasian baby’s the eyes are larger in relation to the rest of the face in comparison to adults.



Wrong, unsourced, cherrypicked.



germanlooks said:


> it literally is right.
> You argue against straight facts.
> And once again: if it wasn’t true than why are big eyes used in comics etc to make a character appear cuter?




They aren't. 




germanlooks said:


> They look cute. And she looks more cute with large eyes than with small eyes. Fact.
> Funny how you disagree on everything I say just because you are hurt.



Funny how you deny peer-reviewed evidence and cope with fruitless anecdotal bullshit because you have nothing to match my facts.




germanlooks said:


> it is a source
> 
> I won’t repeat myself again but you still confuse correlation and causation
> 
> causation and correlation.




Irrelevant meme trope + encyclopedias are tertiary, low quality non-sources. 




germanlooks said:


> If women would choose more short men in study over tall men does this mean that short men are more attractive? No. It just means that the short men had better looking faces.



Irrelevant anecdotal bullshit; the study in question ranked women by their _faces_ which includes eyes.



germanlooks said:


> wrong.
> 
> literally wrong.
> Asian women get surgeries to remove their rice eyes



Incorrect, White women give themselves facelifts to replicate Asian eyes.

They also get their massive noses removed and their skin browned to look Asian.

Do you really need me to post more studies saying Asian women look better? Are you a glutton for punishment?


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> You literally are schizophrenic.
> 
> In the study you posted about eye color it says that:
> 
> ...



That is not in the OKcupid link. 

In the OKCupid link, Asian women were rated as more attractive than white women. It's also not a study. 



germanlooks said:


> And now you claim with a different study that Asian women are more attractive.
> You contradict yourself.
> Over for your peanut sized brain.
> 
> ...



I have never contradicted myself with anything.


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> There's not a single asian woman that fogs the women I posted





Proof these are natural born women?


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

Difficult pill for white women to swallow:


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Wrong, unsourced, cherrypicked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals


Subscription and open access journals from SAGE Publishing, the world's leading independent academic publisher.




journals.sagepub.com






"We compared the attractiveness of own-race composites, other-race composites, and mixed-race composites (where the component faces were from both races).* In experiment 1, Caucasian participants rated own-race composites as more attractive than other-race composites, but only for male faces.*

However, *mixed-race (Caucasian/Japanese) composites were significantly more attractive than own-race composites, particularly for the opposite sex.*


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


>




Seems you have a type. Masculine bulldog face, man-dimples, wide negroid nasal bridges, large, wide shoulders, narrow hips.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Proof these are natural born women?




I think the problem is that you live in a place full of ethnic women and few white women. Every person that has visited Europe or United States knows that white women are much more attractive


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> I think the problem is that you live in a place full of ethnic women and few white women. Every person that has visited Europe or United States knows that white women are much more attractive





Except the studies I'm showing you, which say that white women are less attractive, were all conducted in Australia, Europe and the USA.


Still waiting for proof that these bulldogs were born female. That means birth certificates.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Except the studies I'm showing you, which say that white women are less attractive, were all conducted in Australia, Europe and the USA.
> 
> 
> Still waiting for proof that these bulldogs were born female. That means birth certificates.


@germanlooks


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Wrong, unsourced, cherrypicked


No need for sources here.
Just open your ricecel eyes a bit more and look around.
Babys/children have larger eyes in relation to their face compared to their adult counter parts.


Detona said:


> They aren't.





Detona said:


> Funny how you deny peer-reviewed evidence and cope with fruitless anecdotal bullshit because you have nothing to match my facts.





Detona said:


> Irrelevant meme trope + encyclopedias are tertiary, low quality non-sources.


I can give you thousands of studies but you won’t accept it anyways.
Even without studies it’s common sense that large eyes are a common trait in babies and that large eyes are neotenous.
If you don’t believe me that’s fine.
It just means you are a stubborn retard
But here another one:









The science of CUTE: What makes kittens and puppies so adorable?


Bournemouth-based How It Works magazine has studied the science behind cute faces and revealed the allure is down to our evolutionary need to take care of and protect our own children.




www.dailymail.co.uk







https://www.thecut.com/2018/05/a-cute-studies-researcher-on-why-we-love-babies-in-glasses.html



_— big eyes are cute, bigger eyes even more so — *but there’s science to back it up. In the 1940s, the zoologist Konrad Lorenz outlined a kinderschema, or “baby schema” *— a set of six physical traits that, in highly scientific terms, give you that awww feeling that makes you want to squeeze something. They are: “(a) large head relative to body size, rounded head; (b) large, protruding forehead; (c) *large eyes relative to face*, eyes below midline of head; (d) rounded, protruding cheeks; (e) rounded body shape; and (f) soft, elastic body surfaces.”_

Here is your fact. It’s literally science.
Kinderschema explains it and hopefully your peanut brain gets it finally.


Detona said:


> I have never contradicted myself with anything


it doesn’t matter anyways since white women are more attractive than Asian women.

Studies where some desperate men rate Asian women higher don’t prove shit.

asian women are pancakefaces abominations in most cases.
Keep fucking coping


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> Seems you have a type. Masculine bulldog face, man-dimples, wide negroid nasal bridges, large, wide shoulders, narrow hips.


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> No need for sources here.
> Just open your ricecel eyes a bit more and look around.
> Babys/children have larger eyes in relation to their face compared to their adult counter parts.




*looks around*















germanlooks said:


> I can give you thousands of studies but you won’t accept it anyways.
> Even without studies it’s common sense that large eyes are a common trait in babies and that large eyes are neotenous.
> If you don’t believe me that’s fine.



All mistaken. 



germanlooks said:


> It just means you are a stubborn retard
> But here another one:
> 
> 
> ...



All non-sources. DailyMail/TheCut are non-sources, don't provide any links for verification in their articles.






germanlooks said:


> Here is your fact. It’s literally science.
> Kinderschema explains it and hopefully your peanut brain gets it finally.



Non-facts. 




germanlooks said:


> it doesn’t matter anyways since white women are more attractive than Asian women.
> 
> Studies where some desperate men rate Asian women higher don’t prove shit.




Fucking cope. All studies were conducted on randomized controls and are replicating eachother.





germanlooks said:


> asian women are pancakefaces abominations in most cases.
> Keep fucking coping




Keep crying for the most desired women on Earth.


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


>





Male model look.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> *looks around*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree, asian women are the hottest women on earth, you're brainwashed if you think that white women can compete with them

Ideal:








Untermensch masculine bulldogs:


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> *looks around*


Caging at the fact that you think you are disproving my point by posting a picture of a baby with closed eyes
And the other baby is photographed in an angle where the eyes aren’t fully visible from the front.
Jfl at your low iq.


Detona said:


> Non-facts.


it literally is a scientific fact.
But as I said I knew you would disagree on everything I post anyways.
Funny how you believe so strongly in a study which just had 200 people who participated in it which makes it really non meaningful but you don’t believe scientific facts. 








Baby Schema in Infant Faces Induces Cuteness Perception and Motivation for Caretaking in Adults


Ethologist Konrad Lorenz proposed that baby schema (‘Kindchenschema’) is a set of infantile physical features such as the large head, round face and big eyes that is perceived as cute and motivates caretaking behavior in other individuals, ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






Detona said:


> Fucking cope. All studies were conducted on randomized controls and are replicating eachother.





Detona said:


> Keep crying for the most desired women on Earth.


Those studies are bullshit.

Ask any sane man which women he prefers and I am 100% sure that all will pick the white women.
And if we analyze their faces on objective attractiveness the Asian woman doesn’t come even close to the white w




vs.



















But if you feel so sure that Asian Women are more attractive why don’t just create a thread on this site with a poll where the users can decide which woman they find more attractive?

Option 1 is your Asian woman and as option 2 you can use one of the girls I posted rn.

This will show you that I am Right and you are in fact wrong


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Caging at the fact that you think you are disproving my point by posting a picture of a baby with closed eyes
> And the other baby is photographed in an angle where the eyes aren’t fully visible from the front.
> Jfl at your low iq.
> 
> ...







unfortunately this cuck @Anstrum95 would pick option 1  and dilute his genetics


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Caging at the fact that you think you are disproving my point by posting a picture of a baby with closed eyes
> And the other baby is photographed in an angle where the eyes aren’t fully visible from the front.
> Jfl at your low iq.
> 
> ...





More coping. Not a single fact posted + all the studies already say Asian women look better.

Now for another round of punishment, this time from Lewis et al:








It's getting harder and harder to be a white woman in this thread....


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> View attachment 1479347
> 
> unfortunately this cuck @Anstrum95 would pick option 1  and dilute his genetics




All men would choose Asian. White women are too masculine and gargoyle.

Can't fight nature:


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> More coping. Not a single fact posted


I literally did.


Detona said:


> + all the studies already say Asian women look better.


no they don’t.
They just say that Asian women are rated better not that they se emote attractive which is obv wrong if we analyze their faces objectively with Blackpill knowledge 


Detona said:


> Now for another round of punishment, this timd from Lewis et al:


I don’t care about studies.

Studies aren’t the reality.
Once again just ask any men which women he prefers of the ones I posted and no one will pick the Asian woman.
Maybe I will create a pill myself and show it to you that you are so fucking dead wrong that it’s getting hilarious


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> I literally did.




no, you did not, you hysterical little gen z cuck.



germanlooks said:


> no they don’t.
> They just say that Asian women are rated better not that they se emote attractive which is obv wrong if we analyze their faces objectively with Blackpill knowledge




Wrong. You can't beat studies, son. The studies objectively proved that Asian women's faces are more femme and attractive.




germanlooks said:


> I don’t care about studies.
> 
> Studies aren’t the reality.




lol. 


>doesn't care about studies
>cares about reality
>doesn't understand that reality is reflected by the studies




germanlooks said:


> Once again just ask any men which women he prefers of the ones I posted and no one will pick the Asian woman.



Wrong. They will all pick the Asian. 


germanlooks said:


> Maybe I will create a pill myself and show it to you that you are so fucking dead wrong that it’s getting hilarious



You will just fake the polls with alternate accounts and your gay buddies. 
The fact that no one has ever even heard of your gargoylic white dykes says enough. Yu Kashii is considered the most beautiful woman alive by scientists.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> no, you did not, you hysterical little gen z cuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> View attachment 1479353




I see you like teenage boys.


----------



## R@m@ (Jan 5, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> not for everyone. Look at how much hexum looks better with brown eyes:
> View attachment 1478463


meeks looks like a demon with dark eyes


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 5, 2022)

Detona said:


> no, you did not, you hysterical little gen z cuck.


I literally did.


Detona said:


> Wrong. You can't beat studies, son. The studies objectively proved that Asian women's faces are more femme and attractive.


Wrong.


Detona said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> >doesn't care about studies
> ...


studies aren’t facts.
This is what you don’t understand.
Especially those with small sample sizes like the eye color study you posted.


Detona said:


> Wrong. They will all pick the Asian.


wrong,


Detona said:


> You will just fake the polls with alternate accounts and your gay buddies.


no I won’t.
But that you already are scared about loosing shows me that you know that I am right.


Detona said:


> The fact that no one has ever even heard of your gargoylic white dykes says enough. Yu Kashii is considered the most beautiful woman alive by scientists


never heard from that whore.
Women like Margot Robbie etc. are much more popular.

Also Scientist can’t measure attractiveness.
As I said already scientist also said that Robert Patterson is the most attractive man which is bullshit as well


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> There's not a single asian woman that fogs the women I posted


These are stacies. They are probably very rare.. but I have seen many white guy simping for asian girls.. especially the nerd normies.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Freshkebab said:


> These are stacies. They are probably very rare.. but I have seen many white guy simping for asian girls.. especially the nerd normies.


They simp for asian women because they can't get white women


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 5, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> They simp for asian women because they can't get white women


Thats probably reason why asian women are so high in the list.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jan 5, 2022)

Freshkebab said:


> These are stacies. They are probably very rare.. but I have seen many white guy simping for asian girls.. especially the nerd normies.


i see it a lot in canada as well tbh. maybe its a biology thing to be attracted to people with different genes


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> I literally did.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> ...



What study? I didn't post any eye color studies with small samples you stupid transsexual fuck.


You didn't post a single fact to back your claims up. I posted numerous facts.





germanlooks said:


> wrong,
> 
> no I won’t.
> But that you already are scared about loosing shows me that you know that I am right.



Lol @ this hysterical cunt.



germanlooks said:


> never heard from that whore.
> Women like Margot Robbie etc. are much more popular.



"Whore" <-- Lol.

Somebody's furious. Margot Robbie is not a woman.



germanlooks said:


> Also Scientist can’t measure attractiveness.
> As I said already scientist also said that Robert Patterson is the most attractive man which is bullshit as well




They can measure other people's perceived attraction and publish it for you in a convenient format like a graph.


Like this:


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

Freshkebab said:


> Thats probably reason why asian women are so high in the list.




Cope. Asian women have more choices than white women. Nobody's going for white women.

Is this considered sufficienf proof of white women LARPing on this forum? Can these foids now be banned for LARPing?


----------



## Detona (Jan 5, 2022)

Freshkebab said:


> These are stacies. They are probably very rare.. but I have seen many white guy simping for asian girls.. especially the nerd normies.




TIL trannies are rare stacies.


----------

